# What gun have you used the LEAST



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The other thread on guns you use the most... what guns do you use the LEAST?

For me its a mint condition Left handed 243 caliber Remington 700BDL with Burris signature rings and a 4-12 Leupold VX-II scope. Its a beautiful rifle and extremely rare. Remington made that particular model and caliber for just over 2 years. I *love* to fire it, but I seem to always grab other guns I don't care about wear marks or scratches. Its a "safe queen" and will remain as such.

I also have a .357Mag Ruger "3 screw" Revolver. Its in the original box and never been fired. It was made in 1958. I really don't count that one though, its more of a curio IMO.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One that I have never shot is a Ruger #1 in 270 Weatherby magnum. I won it at a RMEF dinner. 

But it is getting tempting to get some rounds for it, mount a scope on it and see what it can do. I think that it would be a great pronghorn rifle 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Have a Rossi 62 in 22WMR in chrome or nickel finish. Bought it, wiped it down and put a sock on it than locked it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Too many.
The one that keeps tempting me is a Winchester Model 1890 .22 WRF I inherited from my grandfather.

Several of my fathers as well.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have two Winchesters still in the original box's they came in. A Chief Crazyhorse commemorative rifle and a Buffalo Bill commemorative. They still have the zaptieh on the action. "They're just for lookin, not shootin".


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Been a long time since I used my .270 model 70. If I pull an oryx tag, or elk tag for that matter, that will change.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hondodawg said:


> Have a Rossi 62 in 22WMR in chrome or nickel finish. Bought it, wiped it down and put a sock on it than locked it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.

I have a Rossi 62 22 LR I got in 1983 that has seldom been used.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool thread. I have a Browning 1886 lever action in 45-70 I inherited from my father in law. It's in great condition. I've shot a box of bullets through it. I keep thinking I'll take it on an elk hunt in his honor, but I never have.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> One that I have never shot is a Ruger #1 in 270 Weatherby magnum. I won it at a RMEF dinner.
> 
> But it is getting tempting to get some rounds for it, mount a scope on it and see what it can do. I think that it would be a great pronghorn rifle


You have my attention sir. Is it a red pad? I absolutely love #1's.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

CVA Optima V2 .50 cal - haven’t touched it since 2016, hopefully that’ll change with ML antelope tags this year!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

340wby mrk V is least used. my hunting rifles get the most use. tikka, fierce, and now kimber in 270wsm, 7mm mag and 6.5cm. i find that i enjoy shooting the lighter recoiling rifles more now that i've learned to work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My least used -better said unused- is a Remington Mtn Rifle in 257 Roberts. Made in the early 90s for only a couple years. I have yet to shoot it. I should get it ready for my daughter if she gets a tag for this Fall. Put some memory marks in the stock and rub some bluing off the barrel....


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine is a Winchester 101 over and under 12 gauge that was my Dad's. He gave it to me many years ago. Used it doves for a few years. Was a dove killing machine. Love that gun. 
Just decided to put it away one day. 
It will end up with one of my grandsons.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It will end up with one of my grandsons.

That's the best part of owning a weapon IMO. My kids are fighting over who gets what already. I tell them to slow down and don't plant me yet. 

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/201843-what-gun-have-you-used-least-2.html#


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a SAI M1A "loaded" that hasn't left the gun safe for a couple years. Originally I bought it with the mindset of getting "that one" rifle. I have long since stopped lying to myself. I don't own a bolt gun, so it was what I used during Elk rifle. When I gave up elk rifle, it just hasn't moved from the safe since. I should bring it out for target shooting someday, its a sweet shooter. About the only upgrades i've done to it (aside from a scope mount), was replacing that flat GI recoil spring guide rod to a rounded one for better consistency in the action.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Winchester 1940s something 30/30 lever action. I haven't shot it in 35 years. 
It was what I used to kill my first two deer with.
I think I'll try hunting with it again in the next couple years.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

A 1950s-era 16-gauge Browning A5. My grandfather bought it soon after he was married. He passed it on to me when I turned 16. I hunted pheasants with it for a few years, but these days, I don't want to risk damaging it.

And I'll admit it, the fixed full choke doesn't help my accuracy. :mrgreen: Ammo can also be hard to find.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The only gun I own that I have never shot is a Winchester Model 90 pump action .22 with a hex barrel. It’s from the early 1900s and I inherited it from my dad, who inherited it from his dad. Not sure I’ll ever shoot it, even if my old man would ask me what good a gun is that you don’t shoot. 

So that is my least used gun. There are about 14 others in a close race for second place, however. I just rarely go shoot anymore unless it’s my rifle to stay adequate for hunting season. 

I suck. I need to fix this.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> So that is my least used gun. There are about 14 others in a close race for second place, however. I just rarely go shoot anymore unless it's my rifle to stay adequate for hunting season.
> 
> I suck. I need to fix this.


You remind me of a friend of mine. He has purchased a half dozen rifles and handguns in the last dozen or so years and every time that I see him he says that we need to go shooting. I just look at him and say that he isn't waiting on me, all he would need to do is to ask and I'd gather up my targets, firearms and ammo and off we would go. I know of those half dozen firearms that he has purchased that he hasn't shot any of them since he purchased them.

But he does the same thing with fishing, and small game hunting. He always says that we need to go and do it but he never has the time or inclination to do so.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> You remind me of a friend of mine. He has purchased a half dozen rifles and handguns in the last dozen or so years and every time that I see him he says that we need to go shooting. I just look at him and say that he isn't waiting on me, all he would need to do is to ask and I'd gather up my targets, firearms and ammo and off we would go. I know of those half dozen firearms that he has purchased that he hasn't shot any of them since he purchased them.
> 
> But he does the same thing with fishing, and small game hunting. He always says that we need to go and do it but he never has the time or inclination to do so.


I definitely think that gun buying/collecting is an addiction for some people.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah Critter, life has a funny way of throwing things at you that tend to change your availability for individual pursuits. I still try to get out and hunt and fish at least at a minimum required to keep me sane, but definitely not as much as I used to or as much as I’d like to. Different phases in life bring along different obligations and duties. Some we seek out, some we don’t. You roll with the punches. 

But I’m not selling or getting rid of any of my gear. I’ll start tying flies again, hunting a bit more, and definitely fishing more in due time. 

Heck, maybe now that everyone is basically on lock down I’ll dust off the vise a little this week!


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

Browning BAR White Gold Medallion in original box, dedicated safe queen.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

bfr said:


> Browning BAR White Gold Medallion in original box, dedicated safe queen.


the BAR's were innovative for their time. I've owned a couple and sold a couple. never could see a good reason to hunt with one and i rather preferred to target with bolt guns. they sure do look nice though. if i had yours it'd be a safe queen too.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've got an old Mossberg .22, bolt action, heavy target barrel missing the original rear sight. That thing never gets shot. It weighs more than my hunting rifles and without a rear sight being accurate is almost impossible.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

All of my firearms have a niche, and I'm not looking to dump any of them, but the one that currently gets used the least is my Navy Arms replica of a 1873 Remington rolling block in .45/70. While it is a cool gun and it's taken a few deer and bear, it is as heavy as a jeep axle and has a rainbow trajectory.

It's cool because I have a 4" Creedmore tang sight on it sighted in out to 1,000 yards, but max range is 1,200 yards, after that they start walking back to me regardless of the hold over. I shoot a 405 gr. cast bullet with as close to the original powder charge as I can get in a smokeless powder. It's the only rifle I have that I can shoot at a distant target, set the rifle down and look through a spotting scope, and still watch the bullet impact. That is cool.

That said, the practicality of it as a hunting rifle is negatable. It's overkill as a varmint gun, too heavy and slow to pack on a deer hunt, and has a too heavy of a recoil for a plinking gun. Thus, sadly, it mostly sits.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a few safe queens.

Winchester model 70 in .270, new in the box, never fired, I thought it was pre 64 but serial number says it is 1967.

Winchester model 94 .22 cal commemorative Boy Scout edition, new in the box never fired.

I won an American made AK 47 never fired.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Winchester model 70 in .270, new in the box, never fired, I thought it was pre 64 but serial number says it is 1967.


I have a pre-64 Model 70 in 30'06. My grandpa gave it to me when I was old enough to big game hunt. He had purchased it for my grandmother decades before trying to get her to go shooting, and in an attempt to reduce recoil, put a muzzle break on it. (dang it...)

I've shot it quite a bit. I don't shoot it well. It sits in the safe now as I've obtained other rifles I prefer more along the way.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a Henry Golden Boy 22 Mag that has never been shot. It's a beautiful rifle.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I have a pre-64 Model 70 in 30'06. My grandpa gave it to me when I was old enough to big game hunt. He had purchased it for my grandmother decades before trying to get her to go shooting, and in an attempt to reduce recoil, put a muzzle break on it. (dang it...)
> 
> I've shot it quite a bit. I don't shoot it well. It sits in the safe now as I've obtained other rifles I prefer more along the way.


I have the same one, my father in law gave it to me as a college graduation present. I shot it a lot and it is extremely accurate, both my daughters have shot deer with it in their early teens.

It was well used with a lot of scratches in the stock from being in the saddle scabbard, I refinished it a couple of years ago and gave it to my oldest daughter, talk about a lot of tears, one happy girl.

It would be my favorite rifle if I still had it, a lot of memories with that gun.

Oh and a couple of years ago when my dad died I inherited his Pre 64 winchester model 70 featherweight in .243 cal. My youngest daughter took her first deer with it when she was 13, probably give it to her.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

This was a fun thread to read. We sure have a lot of sentimental value in our hunting rifles. It's unfortunate, but after being bitten very hard by the archery bug several years ago, almost all my guns are gathering dust. For the occasional rifle hunt that we do, the newest addition gets the nod most of the time which is a Tikka t3x 7mm rem mag. 

I don't see many jacks these days and I have made peace with the marmots, so my .22lr doesn't get out much. I have found some good grouse areas in the past few years, so the old Remington 870 is still getting some love. Even she may get snubbed for my bow for my central region turkey tag that starts in a few weeks, but then again maybe not.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a German Walther PP that my Step Dad took off a German Lt. in WWII. That rarely is taken out even to look at. My other least used weapons I shoot but have not had to "use" are my Concealed Carry weapons. Thank You Lord !!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I have a German Walther PP that my Step Dad took off a German Lt. in WWII. That rarely is taken out even to look at. My other least used weapons I shoot but have not had to "use" are my Concealed Carry weapons. Thank You Lord !!!


This is an interesting thread and shows how much in common some of us have.

I have a Walther PPK in .32 cal that my father took off of a German officer in WWII also. It is still in the original leather shoulder holster.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> This is an interesting thread and shows how much in common some of us have.
> 
> I have a Walther PPK in .32 cal that my father took off of a German officer in WWII also. It is still in the original leather shoulder holster.


Yup I have the Holster and the paper work that allowed him to bring it into the country after the war. It is also a .32 Auto but in the MM designation. Great gun well ahead of its time. Pristine condition.


----------

